# Ordered Chicks!



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I ordered the chicks! We had them vaccinated for Marek's. We are going to give them medicated feed to help prevent coccidiosis. We ordered a Barred Rock, Golden Laced Wyandotte, Easter Egger, and Black Australorp. I hope all goes well and they are coming June 6th.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck with them!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good for you!!!You picked some really nice breeds and they will look awesome running around in your yard.This is going to be one of the longest weeks of your life.I'm looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## chickenlover11668 (May 9, 2017)

Barred rock are a good choice. If you have young children like around 9-14 the can show the chickens in 4h


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenlover11668 said:


> Barred rock are a good choice. If you have young children like around 9-14 the can show the chickens in 4h


Actually....I am 14. I am joining a backyard poultry 4-H club and am going to show my chickens. 2 of them (the plymouth rock and the golden laced wynadotte) are my brother's. Mine are an Ameraucana and an Australorp.


----------

